
DVD.com – A Netflix Company - sundip
https://dvd.com
======
WhiteOwlLion
This business doesn't scale as well as their streaming business due to fixed
costs with physical media and transporting DVDs back and forth. Still, for the
consumer, this is a great service as you get access to high quality media
without needing high speed internet (e.g. rural America). You also get access
to movies sooner and access indie flicks that never get released as a
streamable movie.

